# Let's see your DIY sayas



## stevenStefano (Dec 10, 2012)

Here are mine. None of them made by me. All for 270 gyutos. The far right one is probably the best I've seen, with the cork in the end to protect the tip. So let's see yours. I am curious as to how complicated they can get


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 10, 2012)

Boy that brings back memories,used to use the slighty water resistant cardboard & ducktape.Gave um up for edgeguards,except on thick bone cleaver & a few Ice chisels where edgeguards don't work:wink:


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 10, 2012)

Just rocking some stiff cardboard ones now covered in duct tape - should upgrade soon!


----------



## Don Nguyen (Dec 10, 2012)

Hopefully Son doesn't see this thread. He will show us all up.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 10, 2012)

I take, I am not welcome in this thread. LOL


----------



## chinacats (Dec 10, 2012)

225 gyuto and large cck cleaver sayas...






others


----------



## Lefty (Dec 10, 2012)

The dog one is badass!


----------



## Don Nguyen (Dec 10, 2012)

Do you guys ever notice dulling with sayas like these? I was using one out of cardstock and I always found the bite out of the edge was gone when using it - maybe my wire edge was really bad or something.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 10, 2012)

Lefty said:


> The dog one is badass!



thanks Tom, that one's for my Carter :knife:

Don, I sure hope they dull them a bit, as a home cook it's hard to get enough use among my knives (those shown plus my Sab's) to have to sharpen enough to stay any good at it...and like most people here I really enjoy very sharp knives.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ive always found multiple layers of newspapers and painters tape to work best for my knives


----------



## heirkb (Dec 11, 2012)

My three homemade ones:


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 12, 2012)

They put mine to shame..


----------



## heirkb (Dec 13, 2012)

They're surprisingly easy to make. Now making them cleanly and quickly enough so that you can make money off of them...I have no idea how Eamon was doing that.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 27, 2012)

I have many card board/duct tape combo sayas....I love them, I have had one for going on three years, will have to take some pics. 

Here is one my son made (he is only 4, and actually did alot of it himself, at least the glueing and sanding)...its just two pieces of poplar, professionally painted. (the cavity was done in about 30 seconds with a flap wheel on the drill press)


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 27, 2012)

that's one talented boy


----------



## mano (Dec 27, 2012)

Notaskinnychef said:


> that's one talented boy



+1


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Dec 27, 2012)

So I hate to show you all up but I love these three that I made !! hahaha I spent alot of time home by my self with a lot of duct tape!!




of the three this is my favorite!!




I have made a crap ton of these just bored and for my workers with all different designs its pretty fun!!!


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 27, 2012)

lol reminds me of the duct tape wallet.


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 27, 2012)

The superman one is awesome


----------



## labor of love (Dec 27, 2012)

is it supposed to look like a banana peel? lol


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 28, 2012)

Kinda weird this thread popped up, I made this tonight for the sakimaru takobiki out of a fish tub lid, some electrical tape and sticky back black felt inside and out.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice one Theory, looks sharp. 

as for the superman one, I love that, esp the cape.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 28, 2012)

looks good to me!

=D


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Dec 28, 2012)

labor of love said:


> is it supposed to look like a banana peel? lol



Yeah !! I couldn`t think what else to do with yellow duct tape?? Make a Steelers cover ...ewww no sounds horrible ! :tease:


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Dec 28, 2012)

p.s. LOOKS Sexy Theory!!! Love it!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm about to make another one but just thought I should mention this saya actually has a spine on it. Notice the cutout on the left goes into the ridge, I used that as a stable spine and also to create space.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Threw these together tonight for my CCK and Tojiro Kiritsuke. Cheap craft store balsa. Not bad for my first attempt. Wanted to try it cheap before I used better wood











The kiritsuke is nice and tight, but I need to make a pin for the CCK. Takeout chopstick it is.

It's kinda funny some of my cheapest knives get babied, when the more cosly just use the anti rust paper they came wrapped it, lol.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 7, 2013)

hey jmadams, what do you think of the tojiro kiritsuke? i've been eyeing it. =D


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Jan 7, 2013)

if ya dont mind me chimming in, I think its a sweet blade for the buck. The kurochi finished Kiritsuke needs some work and can be made to look like a beautiful sord if you put a little love into it. Jayhay has one and its the only knife he uses any ore in the kitchen!


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sword* not sord


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 7, 2013)

> if ya dont mind me chimming in, I think its a sweet blade for the buck. The kurochi finished Kiritsuke needs some work and can be made to look like a beautiful sord if you put a little love into it. Jayhay has one and its the only knife he uses any ore in the kitchen!



cool. i was gonna have it rehandled coz i'm left handed. would it be worth rehandled and pimped up? or should i just get a kiritsuke with an octagonal handle that's more expensive?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 7, 2013)

This isn't a kitirtsuke in the traditional sense. It's a kirtisuke shaped guyto. It's double beveled, with a slight curve towards the tip. I've been using it all week, but I've been off, so we will see how it handles in a pro kitchen starting tonight. The KU finish is rough, and needs some work. I need to round the spine and choil a little, and the handle sucks, but the steel is great. Holds a good edge, and can get scary sharp. 

I would do a search here on this knife and read the reviews in the review forum before making a desison. There is a chance you will get one with over grind issues. I seem to be lunch and didn't get one of those, but others here have. Even the review that Jay put up on **** said the same he said here, but he seems to be happy with it now. 

You may just have to put in the work before its a great performer. That said, I find it cuttin great, after I put my own edge on it. You get what you pay for, but hidden behind some issues, its a great peice of steel with a lot if potential.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks for the reply and will check more posts on it.

=D

very englightening


----------



## bathonuk (Jan 7, 2013)

Images have been removed



Dave Martell


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jan 7, 2013)

Whaaaat the heck. Those are PRO.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> Whaaaat the heck. Those are PRO.



+1


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 11, 2013)

I just finished this Dexter 45A12H today and thought of this thread. I had to transport it so what the hell - calendar backer with "dovetail" tape from a trade show and a maple and birch pin I made. It's tight too -












I actually like this shape as it stores easier than the traditional kind.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jan 11, 2013)

Interesting handle. Is that pattern from the tape? It'd look cool if it were like an end-grain saya type thing.


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah the pattern is end grain - if you wrap it around the corner of a cardboard box it looks like it's dovetailed. The handle is a modified "D" that I borrowed from here and there and it's cut back on the D side like the Marko's and Kramer's & the other side is like an octagonal. I'm still looking for the "perfect fit" for my style of cutting + it's a big 12" blade. Black Ash burl ferrule and dyed Box Elder Burl.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 19, 2013)

I finally decided to try my hand at these. I mean using wood instead of Cap'n Crunch boxes and painter's tape.
I started with basswood from a local craft store and just carved out the insides instead of using a thin piece if wood as a spine/spacer.
I made one for my Marko proto-honesuki, my Tojiro Nakiri, and I made one out of lacewood for my 280 Takeda gyuto with mhenry handle.
They aren't too hard to make, just a little time-consuming and really easy to mess up!



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
So far they are all friction fit. I don't think I have room for a pin in any of them. 
If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah better than I could do. :thumbsup:


----------



## bieniek (Feb 21, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I finally decided to try my hand at these. I mean using wood instead of Cap'n Crunch boxes and painter's tape.
> I started with basswood from a local craft store and just carved out the insides instead of using a thin piece if wood as a spine/spacer.
> I made one for my Marko proto-honesuki, my Tojiro Nakiri, and I made one out of lacewood for my 280 Takeda gyuto with mhenry handle.
> They aren't too hard to make, just a little time-consuming and really easy to mess up!
> ...



Arent those "a pro" ??


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm definitely NOT a pro.


----------



## bieniek (Feb 21, 2013)

bathonuk aint either.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like this thread needs to be closed down. :disdain:


----------

